# The next big step - a DIY stand.



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

My dad is a finish-work carpenter by hobby and I finally talked him into helping me with a DIY stand for my 29 tall. Got a few questions:

1. I'm thinking of making the legs out of 4"x4" pine posts and doing the top out of plywood, with a plywood lower shelf. Is this strong enough to support a 29 tall (I'm aiming for 200 lbs of support weight).

2. Am I forgetting anything? I'd like to leave the sides open as shortly thereafter I'll be adding a canister filter to the tank.

Thanks!


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I used 2x6 and 2x4 for my 75g's stand










FishandTips.com: do it yourself aquarium stands

this is the plans I used for mine on the 75g
Do It Yourself Aquarium Stand | Freshwater Cichlids Info
took less then 20 bucks, and an hour to cut and assemble it.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I saw a nice stand on here with varnish and some nice bolted metal angle brackets on it, and I thought I would like to do it, since it's going to be as much of a piece of furniture as it is a stand. Love your tank and stand though, and thanks for the plans! Looks like they're really sturdy.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (May 24, 2011)

4 x 4's are overkill on a 29. You could actually just use a kitchen cabinet or that type of construction. 3/4" plywood for the sides, back and the top then solid wood for the face frame with some doors. Or forgo the doors and put a 20 long on the bottom. No reason to leave the sides open for a canister filter though. You could access it thru the doors in front. I am in the process of building a library for our spare room. Used this exact construction method and know it will hold at least 600 lbs.

My 75 came out of a doctor's office and all it was on was regular cabinets. Nothing special. Just pressboard cabinets. Been there for at least 10 years and when I took it out there wasn't any sagging on the countertop or the cabinet itself. 
George


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

GTM, it aint done yet, lol. I just had to get the structure and top finished to get the tank on it, I havnt decided what trim I want to go with and exactly how I am going to do it yet, but its all ready for faceboard and trim anytime I decide to put my brain cells to work and get detailed with it as like yours its a piece of furniture.

Cabinets/counter tops are awesome for tanks 4' wide and under.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (May 24, 2011)

WhiteGloveAquatics said:


> GTM, it aint done yet, lol. I just had to get the structure and top finished to get the tank on it, I havnt decided what trim I want to go with and exactly how I am going to do it yet, but its all ready for faceboard and trim anytime I decide to put my brain cells to work and get detailed with it as like yours its a piece of furniture.
> 
> Cabinets/counter tops are awesome for tanks 4' wide and under.


With the correct construction methods they can be used for any size tank. And you wouldn't need 2 x 4s. I've seen the link for your tank before I joined here. Thing is you really only need 16 pieces of lumber. You build the two frames as you did but the legs would be different. Also I don't like the bottom shelf being on the floor itself. If the floor is not level and the stand needs shimming the shelf isn't helping with support anyway and in fact is relying on fasteners to hold any weight you put on that shelf. I've always liked using a lap joint in the leg 2 x 4 to hold the front rail of the top frame and another about 2-3 inches above the bottom for the bottom rail to be lapped in also. Then just a 2 x 4 filler to get a flat surface for the plywood skin on the sides. That's just how I would build it. And is strictly my opinion. So long as it does what you want it to then all is good.


----------

